# On Satan's work in reforming times (Thomas Blake)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2021)

_Reforming_-times have ever been found this way unhappily fruitful; In which _Satan_ acts the first part, endeavouring _evil_ in an equal measure to that _good_ which he suspects is coming to a Nation. The _pride of man_ follows close after: …

Thomas Blake, _The birth-privilege, or, Covenant-holiness of believers and their issue in the time of the Gospel together with the right of infants to baptism_ (London: though. Underhill, 1644), the epistle to the reader.


----------

